# Printscreen on Windows?



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Using Bootcamp to boot Windows XP on a MacBook Pro.

The Bootcamp manual says to use *Fn-F11* on the internal keyboard to do a Print Screen in Windows.

However, this doesn't seem to work. I have to plug in an external Windows keyboard to do a print screen.

So how do I print screen on the MacBook Pro's keyboard?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

14 views and 0 replies.....


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

go to the icon with the key board in the gray box around the operating system.. see if it is there.... my parallels isn't running right now.. but i will look further into this when i start it up again.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm doing an actual boot from Bootcamp. There is no "box around the operating system" like there is when using Parallels or VMWare Fusion.

When in Windows, it looks just like this

http://images.apple.com/macosx/features/images/bootcamp_hero20071016.png


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

See if this will work for you.
Using PrintScreen in Boot Camp: MacBook Pro


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Good choice to use boot camp....
in parallels you can click on the keyboard in the outside of the "box" and select f-11
I had some real problems with parallels.


----------

